# What do you do on the weekend ?



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I am just pretty much interested too see what you guys do .

Post away then.. yay..


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

Video games... sometimes chess... the same as every other day apart from school


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Surf

Sleep in

Homework

Beer with friends

Occasional clubing (seals of course!)

You know the usual.


----------



## LucasM (Dec 2, 2010)

Stay home alone, even if my friends want me to hang out, I'll usually find an excuse not to.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

random crap on the computer.

take a long walk to the smoke shop.


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

Do random stuff on the computer for a long time
Run some errands if there are any (usually geting groceries)
Maybe hang out with a friend (someone's house, hookah bar, smoke weed)
Smoke weed
Play xbox


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

Sleep....game....Study.......random stuff on the computer...


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

Usually go over to my buddies house, get drunk, play wii, until he falls asleep. 
Then I watch adult films with his room mate. XD


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Usually?
Stay home
-use the internet
-text
-watch movies/tv
-do hw/study
-video games
Go to my best friends house


----------



## travis bickle (Dec 16, 2010)

Same thing I do every week day too, basically just listen to music all day and walk my dog. Of course porn has it's daily routine lol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sleep
Use the internet
play video games
listen to a friend who plays piano at a local club
sleep some more
use the internet
play video games
sleep some more
And now my weekend is over....


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

travis bickle said:


> Of course porn has it's daily routine lol


Stop. It makes you insecure.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Laptop
Xbox
TV
Work out

Pretty dull tbh :blank


----------



## xFadeToBlack (Dec 27, 2010)

For some reason I prefer going out on the week days as opposed to weekends. It's just less crowded, I like it. However, I don't go to school, so every day is like a weekend for me. 

-browse the internet (fb, forums, aim, tumblr, youtube, etc etc)
-listen to music (mostly metal)
-look for movies to watch (netflix) or games to rent (gamefly)
-netflix
-video games on PS3
-invite friends over for "game night" <--very fun if you have a group of people you really enjoy being around.
-go out to eat, or friends house. Simple things.

I spend 40% of my week on the computer, 40% on my PS3, and 20% being social.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothing..I usally just make my website, go on here, DeviantArt, Youtube, watch tv-mainly HBO, Showtime etc, Sleep, eat, play games either on Xbox 360, PS2, PS3 or Wii..soon I will be exercising more. Oh and when breaks over some homework..


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Celebrate :boogie


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

took an eff load of photos


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Sleep
video games
internet
porn
sleep

occasional going out with family... They get to deal with the energized
anxious obnoxious me.


----------



## Elusive Apathy (Dec 29, 2010)

Sleep
Write/journal
Try to read
Obsess over eating disorder
Obsess over loneliness and wallow in self-pity
Obsess over unlikely future and whether I should become a psychologist or a lawyer.
Music/movies/Internet
Preview next semester's books 

^^This is basically my weekend thing. I only go out if parents force me to.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Wake up in the afternoon unless something's going on, take a shower, fire up the computer, proceed to browse the web and play video games throughout the entire day.

Rise and repeat until death.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Generally wake up lunch time somtimes later. I generally watch Man United on tv if they are playing. Other than that, I am my laptop on here, or some other site and doing stuff for college. No going out.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll wake up at a decent hour. Head to the store to get smokes and pick up a paper. I'll have breakfast with my family and I'll just keep to myself for a while. Random ramblings aka my little poems I write. Maybe I'll see a friend or something and grab a few. If not I'll spend my time on the computer or something. Geetar. Wiki bands. I'll look up shows and plan to buy tickets and whatnot. Going to start the one a month concert thing again. I miss the emotional release.


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

I get up any time I feel like getting up, sometimes I have an urge to wake up really early cause I want to enjoy as much time as I can away from school. Otherwise I get up 10am, 11am or 12pm. And uhh basically the whole day I just go on the computer and watch TV.


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Sleep... I love sleep. I hardly get any during the week.
Then I usually spend a fair bit of time trying to finish the infinite amount of homework my teachers give out to prevent free time.
Mostly surf the web, or write a story or something. Maybe see a movie, and hang with a few friends.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

If the weather is good I love to detail my car,I like to do lots of walking/running,aquarium maintenance,go into town ect.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sleep
Homework (usually, since I get a lot of it for the weekends and make up)
Nexflix on Xbox
Youtube
Browse the interwebs
Play videogames
Clean (which is what I'm gonna do this weekend cause my room is a mess)

Basically I stay home.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> Sleep
> Homework (usually, since I get a lot of it for the weekends and make up)
> Nexflix on Xbox
> Youtube
> ...


Same, except the homework thing. Replaced with other types of work. =l


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

play a crap ton of xbox and work


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Gotta look for carpeting and a bed frame AND a mattress, sounds like a fun weekend for me so far! =D


----------



## changeforthebetter (Feb 15, 2011)

sometimes go out at night or have dinner with family, sit at home on the computer doing stuff all during the day. Some days i dont want to leave the house, usually during the day i dont because i have nothing to do


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

pretty much: wake up sometime around noon, see my friends one-on-one, go shopping for new clothes, occasionally do something cool like go to a concert, listen to music...I enjoy my weekends. The problem is school days. When I miss school, I sleep in until like eleven, and don't really see anyone all day :/


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wake up, eat, sleep, browse endlessly on the internet, maybe make my self a drink at night if im in the mood...rinse and repeat till monday


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Computer, films, hang out with friends, drink with friends, computer, music, do nothing, computer, computer.


----------



## soulofkonoha09 (Feb 28, 2011)

Stay in my room (don't leave) on laptop
- reading fanfiction
- video editing
- playing games
- off in my own little world


----------



## Aliceinchains (Feb 7, 2011)

Listen to music
smoke weed
cry
self pity 
computer 
xbox live
eat


----------



## DanCNG (Mar 2, 2011)

Worry about going out because I might be seen by someone I know and they might try to talk to me. go on laptop, read, make lists (OCD), comfort eat, talk to my dog. Worry about school. Worry about Future. Thimk depressing thoughts.


----------



## Present (Mar 7, 2011)

Lately my weekends haven't been the best. Spending time alone, If I'm lucky maybe I'll actually get my friends to go out instead of hearing I can't make it or sorry man maybe another time. I feel as if my friends are somewhat unreliable and I'm paying the price but I guess they have a life and I don't right? 
I'm just another one to the list of Online Shooting Games, Reading a lot of self-help/improvement material, Facebook and going out with my parents which is quiet annoying as I'm an only child..
I'm sick of this ''routine'' I need a change


----------



## mus (Feb 28, 2011)

Depends on the weekend.

- D&D every other weekend
- Cook
- Waste time online
- Play and cuddle with my boys (cats)
- Sometimes I go shopping, but it's rather addicting and I need to stop.
- Homework

I also usually manage to get at least one social activity per weekend, but it's not always with people I actually want to hang out with.. and therefore isn't really all that fun.

SOON though, my above list will also include some form of exercising!


----------



## robert94 (Mar 7, 2011)

Xbox.. Plymouth Argyle...See family...Laptop...TV....Walking my dogs...Maybe go out for the odd kick about..thats if my friends make me...


----------



## Dre53 (Mar 2, 2011)

Usually wake up 9-10 AM, eat, surf the web, walk my dog, exercise (run, bike, lift weights), read, watch TV, chill with a friend or go to a sporting event or something with them every few weeks.


----------



## ShellyChin (Mar 9, 2011)

I spend my weekends at my friends house usually. 
If I don't I'm at home on the computer all day playing video games and reading.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I do the housework,my homework,family stuff,pets,gaming,tv shows, lots of computer related stuff and sleep.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sleep in, homework, internet, movies, going to soccer games (atm) or watching Criminal Minds re-runs. Occasionally I'll go out and have fun but thats a longshot.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

stroll around the streets stoned.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyday is a weekend when you're not working haha

I just sit about playing games on the PC and PS3, drinking beer, chatting online with people and when I feel motivated enough I'll go see a m8 to see what's up which usually consists of him talking about damn Starcraft and the strategies he's learnt to win. :-(. Now and again I'll jump in the car and go to the city to do geeky things like PC stores, and the cinema. That's my life LOL....WINNING!

Just realised this is a teens forum mmm posted anyway too late!


----------



## Galactus (Mar 10, 2011)

Sleep as long as I can, go on the computer, watch movies.....eat....eh not much else. Sometimes I walk to the gas station a couple blocks away to pick up a redbull or some junkfood. But really though, I have the most exciting life.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

1. Chill
2. Surf the Web (Youtube,read fanfics, Yahoo Answers, Hair/Beauty sites, Spanish sites)

3. Play PS3
4. Go walking, running and exercising
5. Homework/Study
6. Shop
7. Clean
8. Sleep In
9. Listen to music/download music/ make cds for my car


----------



## ZRebellion (Mar 20, 2011)

computer --> eat --> computer --> eat --> sleep --> repeat


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Usually I don't do much. If I'm lucky I might hang out with one of my friends for a bit, but that doesn't happen often. Mostly I pass the time by sleeping, reading, writing in my journal, watching tv/movies, listening to music, surfing the internet, exercising, taking a walk, taking some pictures outside, doing sewing projects, doing homework, and those sorts of things.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

ZRebellion said:


> computer --> eat --> computer --> eat --> sleep --> repeat



Sounds kinda like my weekly routine, apart from school :b


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Sleep, Eat, Work out, Read, Xbox, Homework, Watch movies/tv shows on the computer, Soccer, and the odd party or eating out here and there. Most of time is wasted surfing the internet though.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

As of alte, I don't do a whole lot really. On a regular weekened with nothing coming up, I might play video games, watch a movie/TV, and get to drawing as that's one of the things that calms me down. 

If my mother decides to do something without asking for my opinion/concerns, we might go out to eat, some sort of place I don't want to go (furniture place, clothing place, so on), things like that. Othwerwise my weekends are quiet and sort of calm.


----------



## derrickrose (Mar 26, 2011)

Xbox TV eat xbox TV sleep.

Repeat


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Saturday... wake up about 9 a.m. and it takes an hour to get the motivation to get out of bed by 10 a.m. Coffee until 11 or noon. Then I usually try to get a load or two of laundry done and the dishwasher loaded and run from the night before. While this is happening my son is watching Saturday Morning cartoons. Then if the weather is nice I 'try' to get outside and do something in the yard... usually this is a 'failed attempt'. Work/Play on the internet for way too many hours. Take my son to do something or go grocery shopping if I have to.

Sunday... Same as Saturday... trying to finish whatever I didn't get done on Saturday... in the evening go to Church at 6 p.m. and then come home and watch TV with my son... go to bed early to get ready for Monday/work.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I kinda just sit at my room, at my computer.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sit on the computer, stare at the wall, Xbox, eat, sleep and wish I was somewhere else.


----------



## artsygirl96 (Sep 27, 2011)

Use the Internet for hours on end, listen to music, and draw. This happens EVERY weekend.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm online, nothing else.


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

Sleep --> Eat --> Computer --> Read --> Exercise --> Eat --> Computer/Read --> Sleep --> Repeat


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Wake up at 1pm, internet/eat/video games get sad then sleep :/


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

pretty much just staying on the computer all day....(facebook, youtube, researching random things, listening to music) VERY occasionally, I might write or draw....but yeah nothhing exciting.....


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

mostly play internet- internet really have everything I like to watching shows, music video, join the forums- a lot of online forum, and visiting popsugar etc.. 
and sometimes like once in a month I hang out one of my friend and rarely I hang out with a group of friends too..


----------



## loveinvain (Nov 28, 2011)

Lost (the programme) was the highlight of my weekends throughout high-school, I really got emotionally involved with it. 


I went through 6 months of obsessively teaching my self guitar, I got burnt out but I am now resuming it.


----------



## JaneGray (Nov 16, 2011)

I do what I do most every day- watch tv, muddle around on the internet, read, doodle...sometimes go out with friends to the movies, sometimes I'll get interested in something, like weaving, painting, cleaning, building, trying to learn something new but it gets old pretty fast
Same old, same old, boring bore bore, but that's just me


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

SOME said:


> random crap on the computer.
> 
> take a long walk to the smoke shop.


Hehe me too. And sleep at least 13 hrs per day/night.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Been doing a ton of babysitting lately, which I really enjoy  other than that, it usually consists of staying up late on msn/skype, which is fine by me! Occasionally I'll hang out with a friend. 

Oh and sleep. A lot.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Play video games
Play guitar
Listen to music
Browse the internet


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

I hang out with my core group of friends.. i have 4. and sort of surprisingly I like to party if I can...I guess its partly because I have mildish general SA; I have more problems with public speaking and partly because alcohol is relaxing. sometimes I just like to chill alone at home though. I need breaks from people.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Hang out doing nothing with my best friend. Either that or do nothing by myself.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Video games. Internet. Comic books.
My social anxiety prevents from going out and socializing...


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh the usual. Eat, sleep, and surf the net.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

A whole lot of nothing.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

I would like to go out Friday and Saturday night, but I lack friends. I can't go to a party when I only know one other person. I begin to feel uncomfortable and it's not fun. So I usually chill inside, play PC games, watch movies, eat junk food, and after this week I will have a job.


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

PS3 mainly, sometimes my brother convices me to play football with me and i like to go on cycle rides by myself.


----------



## deadtosociety (Aug 13, 2011)

Nothing anymore. I quit my job + now I feel lost again.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Computer watching Walking Dead, Its Always Sunny episodes. Sometimes indie/foreign flicks. Work out. Work on Sundays. Once a month I have to go to church w/ my family. Sometimes go to family parties.


----------

